#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  2 beamers, 1 groot beeld

## Stefanovici

Hallo iedereen  :Smile: , ik ben nieuw hier.

Ik had een vraagje.
Ik geef binnenkort een feest, en daar wil ik met 2 beamers 1 beeld groot maken. Het programma Resolume wordt gebruikt via de computer.
Uit beide beamers komt een VGA kabel. Maar heb zelf maar 1 VGA uitgang in mijn pc zitten.

Hoe los ik dit op? Via een kastje, een splitter?

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## freek

Als ik het goed begrijp wil je met 2 projectoren 1 plaatje maken. Of wil je 1 bron 2maal vertonen? het laatste kan met een simpele VGA split (danwel passief, danwel actief).
Het eerste is iets lastiger. bedenk eerst eens hoe je content eruit moet zijn. Je moet alles opmaken in een aspect ratio van of
- 8:3 (2x 4:3 horizontaal) of
- 2:3 (2x 4x3 verticaal) of 
- 32:9 (2x 16x9 horizontaal) of
- 8:9 (2x 16x9 verticaal).

Als je dit voor elkaar hebt koop je een matrox dualhead to go voor je computer. Hiermee maak je 2 vga uitgangen op je computer. Hoe het verder in je software moet weet ik niet, want ik helaas niet bekend met resolume.

Succes ermee.

----------


## Stefanovici

Thanks voor het snelle reageren! Gaat inderdaad om het eerste. 
Is er ook een goedkopere variant van die matrox dualhead? Of is dat allemaal crap.

----------


## freek

> Thanks voor het snelle reageren! Gaat inderdaad om het eerste. 
> Is er ook een goedkopere variant van die matrox dualhead? Of is dat allemaal crap.



Er zal ongetwijfeld heel veel meuk bestaan wat goedkoper is maar daar brand ik me vingers niet aan. Ik adviseer alleen iets als ik er zelf ook mee zou werken. Dus ik kan je niet verder helpen. Misschien kun je hem ook huren, maar dat weet ik niet zeker.

----------


## pjadskop productions

en met een dualhead to go kun je wel geen soft edging of overlap doen via resolume, je hebt nog steeds maar 1 uitgang in resolume, die is gewoon enorm breed (of hoog)
goedkope variant zou k ook wel willen leren kennen

----------


## BJD

Ik heb wel eens USB naar VGA convertors gezien en er zullen ongewtwijfels PCI express varianten zijn voor laptop of desktop. 
Echter, gezien de specificaties van USB ben ik heel benieuwd of zo'n convertor het goed gaat doen bij bewegend beeld.

----------


## freek

> Is er ook een goedkopere variant van die matrox dualhead?



Even een andere vraag. Wat wil je besteden aan dit geintje? Na even googlen vind ik een prijs voor een dualhead2go analog voor 114,37 euro ex btw. Dit is naar mijn mening waanzinnig goedkoop voor wat het kastje doet en de kwaliteit ervan. Blijkbaar vindt jij dit juist duur, dus ik vroeg me af wat jij dan goedkoop vindt.

----------


## Altec

Tja de matrox dualhead is wel een van de beste in die prijs/kwaliteit verhouding. Als je echt wat leuks wil dan neem je toch een Martin Media server?  :Wink:

----------


## NielsV

Ik zou ook graag 1 groot beeld maken met 2  beamers. Nu was mijn vraag of de matrox Dualhead2go echt 2 verschillende schermen 'maakt'. Wanneer je dan bijvoorbeeld met videosoftware de 2 beamers apart ziet of niet. Anders heb je het probleem dat je de overlapping enzo niet kan kiezen. 

Alvast bedankt

----------


## vester86

Met een matroz dualhead "ziet" jouw computer 1 beeldscherm. Met een resolutie2x zo breed als het ware.

----------


## the_pauwels

> Thanks voor het snelle reageren! Gaat inderdaad om het eerste. 
> Is er ook een goedkopere variant van die matrox dualhead? Of is dat allemaal crap.



Vanwaar ben je ergens? Ik heb hier een Dualhead2Go Digital liggen je mag hem altijd voor een prikje lenen.

----------

